# Led bulb question ?



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

Are all the interior bulbs and the 2 license plate lights all the same bulb? 194/168... also what are reverse bulb numbers? i have seen discrepsies on this site. its for 2014 ltz


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

have a look at https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/applications/automotive-lighting-systems/Pages/lrgmain.aspx


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

*useless*

that site does not help...it doesnt show 2014 so i looked at 2013 and half the bulbs i tried to look for it wouldnt tell me


giantsnation said:


> have a look at https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/applications/automotive-lighting-systems/Pages/lrgmain.aspx


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I posted a link to a shop that carries all the bulbs you needed in your other thread you posted yesterday they even have a kit for the cruze send them a email






all the bulbs from 2009 to 2014 and I'm sure 2015 are all the same


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

elykoj said:


> Are all the interior bulbs and the 2 license plate lights all the same bulb? 194/168... also what are reverse bulb numbers? i have seen discrepsies on this site. its for 2014 ltz


The interior light bulbs and the license plate lights are the same bulb. U can get either 168 or 194. A 168 bulb is brighter because of the rating of the bulb for lumens. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

2014s are the same as 2013s - you just have to know how to decipher the bulb sizes.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This may help

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-c...uilds-diesel-cruze-post738073.html#post738073

This is all the bulbs I used in my 2014 Cruze. The reverse lights, interior lights, marker lights, and trunk light are all, indeed, 168/194. Although I won't recommend using interior style bulbs in your reverse location


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Yeah the reverse lights are a 921, the glovebox, front side marker in the bumper, the cargo light, map lights, dome lights, license plate lights, and rear side markers are all either a 168 or 194 bulb. The stop and tail lights are a 3057, the front turn signal is a 7443NA (in the headlight), the rear turn signal is I believe a 7440NA. That's all the bulb sizes for the cruze.*


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> that site does not help...it doesnt show 2014 so i looked at 2013 and half the bulbs i tried to look for it wouldnt tell me


That site does work, that's how I got mine


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Exactly, I'm not sure what was so "useless" about a chart telling you the exact bulb sizes you need.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Heck the owners manual even gives you charts nowadays lol. Don't need to go to the parts store and ask them what size bulb it is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

ONCE and FOR ALL lol post this somewhere special


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I changed the dome,map,and trunk bulbs with 168 and they work fine. The vanity bulbs are different, they look like a glass tube fuse looking type,? I dont even see a light in my glovebox???


----------



## MAJOR_SPANKY (Jan 17, 2014)

What is a good quality/ price led bulb for the interior? I bought a $10 5pack off Amazon... yeah you get what you pay for... they are as bright as the stock ones and are actually white but I'm looking for brighter.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> What is a good quality/ price led bulb for the interior? I bought a $10 5pack off Amazon... yeah you get what you pay for... they are as bright as the stock ones and are actually white but I'm looking for brighter.


Look for danny5 cruze build, he has the bright ones listed with a link. I bought same ones too.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Go to lexenauto.com to get leds. I bought all mine from there and I'm happy with them. Every single bulb on my car is led. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MAJOR_SPANKY (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

is there supposed to be a light in the glovebox of a 2014 LTZ? I dont see one


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

elykoj said:


> is there supposed to be a light in the glovebox of a 2014 LTZ? I dont see one


Yeah the ltz models are supposed to have one. My neighbor has one in her 2012 ltz. I had to install mine on my eco. Bought the glove box light assembly from the dealer for around 15.00. The wire harness is there all u gotta do is get the part and take part of ur dash apart to install it and have a good exacto knife aka box cutter. The soot for the light to snap in is outlined on the top of the glove box housing. But u have to look up and I'd recommend sitting on ur back to cut that square piece out so u can cut it good and see what ur doing lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Danny5 and I both use Ijdmtoy.com LED kits


----------

